# 2013 S6, S7 and S8 Driving Reviews Coming Soon - Stack up the S models to the BMW Ms



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Audi of America is hosting an S Model Launch event for the new S6, S7 and S8 so look for lots of S model reviews coming from media sites soon. If you're thinking about stacking up an S model against a BMW M here are Audi's specs on the 2013 cars.

*The New Audi S6 Sedan for 2013 Model Year*

The S6 performance model features the newly-developed 4.0-liter twin-turbo V8 engine with 420 horsepower
The S6 achieves superior efficiency with systems such as Audi cylinder on demand™
Audi connect™ with Google Earth™ provides Wi-Fi connectivity and industry-leading innovation
The all-new Audi S6 sedan brings exhilarating performance, intelligent efficiency technologies and exclusive "S" design cues. Building upon the industry-leading innovation of the Audi A6, introduced in summer 2011, the Audi S6 sedan sets new standards for performance.


* *




The all-new Audi S6 sedan brings exhilarating performance, intelligent efficiency technologies and exclusive "S" design cues. Building upon the industry-leading innovation of the Audi A6, introduced in summer 2011, the Audi S6 sedan sets new standards for performance.

*Performance*
The Audi S6 is equipped with an all-new twin-turbo 4.0 TFSI® engine that delivers 420 horsepower and an impressive 406 lb-ft of torque from 1,400 to 5,300 rpm. It accelerates from 0 to 60 mph in 4.5 seconds and has an electronically-governed top speed of 155 mph.

The 4.0 TFSI V8 engine brings Audi progressive performance to the mid-sized luxury sedan segment with smaller displacement and higher output. Compared to the previous S6 model, the free-breathing 5.2-liter V10, it offers greater performance while reducing fuel consumption by as much as 25 percent.

The engagement and disengagement of the Audi cylinder on demand is virtually undetectable yet delivers efficiency while maintaining the full power of the twin-turbo V8 available to the driver. When the V8 deactivates four cylinders under part load, active engine mounts counteract vibration while the active noise control (ANC) system minimizes any undesirable sounds from the interior cabin. Four microphones integrated into the headliner monitor noise levels in the cabin and actively cancel unwanted sounds through the main speakers and subwoofer. It is these three systems - Audi cylinder on demand, active engine mounts and ANC - that help define the progressive performance of the Audi S6.

The 4.0T twin-turbo V8 is mated to a seven-speed S tronic® transmission. The grip of the quattro® permanent all-wheel drive system is enhanced further through the sport differential, which delivers superior cornering and agility through turns by directing power to the outside rear wheel during a turn. By utilizing Audi ultra® lightweight technology, the aluminum hybrid construction of the S6 results in lower weight for dynamic handling and greater efficiency. The S6 body panels are aluminum and make up 20 percent of its structure along with its steel frame. Audi drive select allows the driver to adjust throttle response, shift points, boost electromechanical steering and boost adaptive air suspension. Drive select has four settings that include Auto, Dynamic, Comfort and Individual. Air suspension sport with variable damping comes standard, lowering the body by 10 millimeters (0.39 in) for improved handling without compromising comfort. Powerful disc brakes are ventilated and have matte black calipers with the S6 logo prominently displayed on them. The S6 is available with unique 19-inch cast aluminum wheels in a five parallel-spoke design fitted with 255/40-series tires, or unique S7 20-inch parallel- "Star" spoke design wheels with 255/35-series performance tires.

*Exterior*
Exterior styling signifies performance, prestige and craftsmanship with aluminum optic side mirrors, S model Singleframe® grille, unique front and rear bumpers, rear diffuser a trunklid spoiler, and a S-specific dual outlet exhaust system. The S6 also offers two exclusive "S" colors: Estoril Blue and Prism Silver.

*Interior*
The S6 interior is characterized by sporty elegance. Power-adjustable S6 sport seats are embossed with the S6 logo and connect the driver and passengers to the car, wrapping them in Valcona leather with diamond stitching. There are S6 badges on the key, the leather sport steering wheel with colored stitching and aluminum shift paddles, as well as a S6 specific instrument cluster. The illuminated door sills and both Audi MMI® and driver information system greet the driver with an illuminated S6 logo. A red ring adorns the start-stop ignition button. The footrest, pedals and soft keys of the Audi MMI operating system shine in an aluminum-look finish. Four decorative inlays include the S model exclusive carbon atlas, matte brushed aluminum, fine grain Ash natural brown wood or layered Oak wood.

*Driver Assistance*
New to the 2013 model year are available top and corner view cameras. Four cameras are placed strategically around the vehicle to allow the driver a "bird's-eye view" while parking, providing the driver with the confidence to park in any environment.

Audi offers several advanced technology features for S6, including Audi adaptive cruise control with "stop & go" and "brake guard" capability, which can detect stationary vehicles and apply full braking below 19 mph. Enhanced Audi active lane assist allows the steering to help maintain lane discipline should the driver begin to swerve outside lane markings without activating the turn signal. Other technology features available on the 2013 S6 are the Audi side assist, night vision assistant, and Audi pre sense plus technologies. The Audi S6 incorporates driver assistance technologies to make the driving experience easier and more enjoyable.

*Audi connect*
Audi is the first company worldwide to feature factory-installed wireless Internet, enabling the innovative infotainment system called Audi connect. With Audi connect, the onboard Audi MMI Navigation system is enhanced with Google Earth maps and real-time SiriusXM Traffic information, for a true aerial view of the route. Audi connect also features real-time localized weather, news and live fuel prices; Google™ Local Search for detailed information about travel destinations, such as restaurant or hotel hours, pricing and customer reviews; the myAudi Destination feature, which allows registered users to log on to Google Maps™ from any location and download up to 50 destinations to the vehicle; and a rolling Wi-Fi hotspot, allowing up to eight Wi-Fi enabled devices to use the wireless connectivity simultaneously.




*The New Audi S8 for Model Year 2013*

The most powerful sedan in Audi of America's history features an all-new 4.0 liter twin-turbo engine generating 520 hp
Innovative efficiency technologies though active Audi cylinder on demand ™
Audi S8 signifies the next chapter of our engine downsizing strategy yielding more power and efficiency

The new Audi S8 elevates the level of refined performance in the flagship Audi A8 lineup, while advancing the Audi S8 lineage into its third generation. Building on the already agile A8, which utilizes Audi ASF® aluminum space frame technology to achieve a lightweight vehicle chassis, the S8 delivers more performance through its new 4.0 liter twin-turbo engine, responsive sport air suspension, high performance brake system and performance-inspired design elements.


* *




The new Audi S8 elevates the level of refined performance in the flagship Audi A8 lineup, while advancing the Audi S8 lineage into its third generation. Building on the already agile A8, which utilizes Audi ASF® aluminum space frame technology to achieve a lightweight vehicle chassis, the S8 delivers more performance through its new 4.0 liter twin-turbo engine, responsive sport air suspension, high performance brake system and performance-inspired design elements.

*Performance*
The all-new 4.0 TFSI® brings the engine downsizing strategy already seen in other Audi vehicle segments to the high-performance class. Twin turbo-charging gives the V8 outstanding power at 520 hp and 479 lb-ft of torque to propel the S8 from 0 to 60 mph in an impressive 3.9 seconds and a governed top speed of 155 mph. The innovative cylinder head design packages the turbochargers and intercooler between the V-bank to provide shorter exhaust paths to the twin scroll turbochargers for impressive engine response. Compared to the previous S8 V10 engine, the new S8 delivers 16 percent more power - yet consumes 27 percent less fuel. Mated to the eight-speed automatic Tiptronic® transmission that delivers responsive shifts and two overdrive top gears, the S8 powertrain provides effortless acceleration and efficiency.

New fuel efficiency measures include Audi cylinder on demand technology that deactivates four of the eight cylinders at lower loads, reducing fuel consumption by up to 10 percent at moderate highway speeds. When the V8 engine switches to V4 mode, the active noise cancellation system negates undesirable changes in engine/exhaust sound. Active engine mounts further dampen vibrations at lower frequencies to make the Audi cylinder on demand technology transition imperceptible to the vehicle's occupants. Combined with drive by wire throttle and modern engine design, these collective technical innovations demonstrate the Audi philosophy of delivering impressive performance and improved efficiency.

In order to complement the power of the S8, the chassis comes standard with a sport-tuned adaptive air suspension adjustable to three levels. These work in conjunction with dynamic steering to deliver enhanced handling and steering response with the refined ride comfort drivers expect in a premium sedan.

The Audi drive select system actively adjusts steering, suspension, engine and transmission performance as well as the sport differential. The driver can select among Comfort, Auto, Dynamic and Individual modes.

The S8 is fitted with high performance ventilated disc brakes, with matte black painted calipers that carry the S8 logo. The front six piston calipers are matched to perforated 15.7-inch diameter rotors. At the rear, generous 14-inch rotors are joined to single piston calipers.

*Exterior*
Exterior model differentiation for the new S8 includes purposeful S model design elements, including a new twin-blade horizontal slats design of the Singleframe® grille, lower bumper side air intakes and rear diffuser. The S8 also includes aluminum optic mirrors, larger rocker sill moldings and the trademark S model four outlet, and dual rear exhaust that emits a sound commensurate to its 520 horsepower engine. Daytona Gray and Prism Silver are exclusive exterior colors, enhanced by standard S8 specific 21-inch wheels befitting a prestigious performance sedan.

*Interior*
The interior comes standard with carbon atlas trim on the upper inlays and shift lever as well as a sporty three-spoke sport steering wheel. White-on-gray instrument cluster displays, S8 logo on gauges, door sills and analog clock complement the interior trim, while the S8 welcome message in the instrument cluster and Audi MMI® screen greets enthusiast drivers. Front seating adjusts 22 ways with standard heating, ventilation and massage functions. Valcona leather upholstery and an exclusive diamond cross-stitch pattern provide racing-inspired craftsmanship. The S8 shares several other A8 interior colors in addition to an exclusive Lunar Silver that includes Gray contrast stitching and piping. Customers can choose decorative inlays available in a choice of four materials that include carbon atlas, matte brushed aluminum, fine grain Ash natural brown wood or layered Oak wood.

*Driver Assistance*
New to the S8 is the available top view camera system. Cameras are located on the front and rear of the vehicle to give the driver the confidence to park in any environment.

Audi offers several advanced technology features for S8, including Audi adaptive cruise control with "stop & go" and "brake guard" capability, which can detect stationary vehicles and apply full braking below 19 mph. Driving in the S8 also is enhanced by Audi lane assist, which warns the driver if the vehicle begins to drift outside of the lane markings without activating the turn signal. Other technology features available on the 2013 S8 are the Audi side assist, night vision assistant, and Audi pre sense plus technologies. The Audi S8 incorporates driver assistance technologies to make the driving experience easier and more enjoyable.

*Audi connect*
Audi connect™ enables first-to-market Google Earth™ integration, which redefines the navigation experience. The realistic, panoramic views and high-resolution 3D satellite and aerial imagery provide drivers with a better navigation experience. Audi connect with Google Earth also improves visual orientation with a "camera zoom" feature that allows closer views of surroundings or destinations. Added to the high resolution of Google Earth imagery is an overlay of street mapping data provided through Audi MMI Navigation plus and real-time traffic information available via SiriusXM Traffic subscription (four-year subscription now is standard). Audi connect also provides an industry-first factory vehicle integration of Wi-Fi service. This unprecedented mobile hot spot capability for passengers allows connections for up to eight Wi-Fi devices and permits passengers to connect to the Internet to read email, surf the Web, stream music, play games, etc. The Google Voice™ Local Search also is a first as part of Audi connect to enable more intuitive requests for points of interest as well as to provide access to up-to- date information. Other features include real-time information, such as weather, fuel prices and streaming news feeds.




*The New Audi S7 2013 Model Year*

Audi adds more performance to its five-door coupe in the form of the S7
Newly-developed 4.0-liter twin-turbo V8 with 420 horsepower
Ground-breaking Audi cylinder on demand™ efficiency system with active engine mounts and noise cancellation
The all-new Audi S7 combines thrilling performance, stunning design, and intelligent technology in a package that further enhances the performance and styling of Audi's exciting new A7 five-door coupe.


* *




The all-new Audi S7 combines thrilling performance, stunning design, and intelligent technology in a package that further enhances the performance and styling of Audi's exciting new A7 five-door coupe.

Performance
The Audi S7 is fitted with the new 4.0 liter TFSI® with 420 hp and 406 lb-ft of torque. The
twin-turbo V8 accelerates the five-door coupe from 0 to 60 mph in 4.5 seconds, with a top speed of 155 mph. Great efficiency and nimble performance can be attributed to Audi ultra® lightweight technology. An aluminum-hybrid construction includes lightweight aluminum body panels combined with a steel frame.

A number of additional technologies also contribute to the overall efficiency of the S7, including Audi cylinder on demand. The engagement and disengagement of the cylinder on demand system is virtually undetectable yet delivers great efficiency benefits while still having the full power of the twin-turbo V8 available to the driver. When the V8 deactivates four cylinders under partial load, active engine mounts counteract vibration while the active noise control system (ANC) minimizes any undesirable interior noise. Four microphones integrated into the headliner monitor noise levels in the cabin and actively cancel unwanted sounds via the main speakers and subwoofer. It is these three systems - Audi cylinder on demand, active engine mounts and ANC - that work together to combine efficiency and refinement.

The power of the twin-turbo V8 is delivered via the dynamic seven-speed S tronic® transmission and quattro® permanent all-wheel drive with a self-locking center differential and torque vectoring. The grip of the quattro system is enhanced dynamically through the sport differential, which actively distributes the power between the rear wheels and enables superior cornering and acceleration as the driver exits a turn.

The S7 comes standard with sport air suspension with variable damping and lowers the body by 10 millimeters (0.39 in) for improved handling without compromising comfort. The S7 is fitted with internally-ventilated front and rear disc brakes with matte black calipers and S7 logos. The S7 is available with 19-inch cast aluminum wheels in a five parallel-spoke design fitted with 255/40-series tires or stunning S7-unique 20-inch parallel-spoke "Star" design wheels with 265/35-series performance tires.

The Audi drive select system adjusts several key systems to accommodate various driving conditions and preferences. It modifies throttle response, shift points, steering boost of the electromechanical steering and height of the adaptive air suspension. Drive select has four driver-selectable settings that include Auto, Dynamic, Comfort and Individual.

Exterior
The design of the Audi S7 is seamless. The long engine hood, the long wheelbase and the short overhangs create perfect proportions. The low, dynamically-tensioned roof line gives the five-door model the character of a coupe. At highway speeds, a rear spoiler extends from the rear hatch to improve stability.

In line with other S models, exterior differentiation designed to signify a more performance-oriented model includes the Singleframe® grille, front bumper, side mirrors in aluminum color, sills, rear bumper, diffuser and the tailpipes.

Interior
The S7 also shows its performance character in the interior. Power-adjustable S7 sport seats are embossed with the S7 logo and wrapped in Valcona leather in a cross-stitch pattern. There are S7 badges on the key, the leather sport steering wheel with colored stitching and aluminum shift paddles, as well as a S7 specific instrument cluster. The illuminated door sill trims and displays (Audi MMI® and driver information system) greet the driver with the S7 logo. A red ring adorns the start-stop button, and an aluminum clasp adorns the selector lever. The footrest, the pedals and the soft keys of the Audi MMI operating system shine in an aluminum-look finish.

Customers can choose decorative inlays available in a choice of four materials that include carbon atlas, matte brushed aluminum, fine grain Ash natural brown wood or layered Oak wood.

Driver Assistance
New to the S7 are the available corner view cameras. Cameras are placed strategically around the vehicle to give the driver the confidence to park in any environment.

Audi offers several advanced technology features for S7, including Audi adaptive cruise control with "stop & go" and "brake guard" capability, which can detect stationary vehicles and apply full braking below 19 mph. Driving in the S7 also is enhanced by Audi active lane assist, which allows the steering to help maintain lane discipline should the driver begin to swerve outside of the lane markings without activating the turn signal. Other technology features also available on the 2013 S7 are the Audi side assist, night vision assistant, and Audi pre-sense plus technologies. The Audi S7 incorporates driver assistance technologies to make the driving experience easier and more enjoyable.

Audi connect
Audi is the first company worldwide to feature factory-installed wireless Internet, enabling the innovative infotainment system called Audi connect™. With Audi connect, the onboard Audi MMI Navigation system is enhanced with Google Earth™ maps and real-time SiriusXM Traffic information, for a true aerial view of the route. Audi connect also features real-time localized weather, news and live fuel prices; Google™ Local Search for detailed information about travel destinations, such as restaurant or hotel hours, pricing and customer reviews; the myAudi Destination feature, which allows registered users to log on to Google Maps™ from any location and download up to 50 destinations to the vehicle; and a rolling Wi-Fi hotspot, allowing up to eight Wi-Fi enabled devices to use the wireless connectivity simultaneously.


----------

